# ripping the selant off black top?



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

my buddy plows snow and one of his customers said that he took the sealent off the black top drive way. i thought that it soaked up into the blacktop what do u think? 

thanks


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I think the sealer wasn't properly applied.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

wow, that must have been some coat of sealer.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Unless he was using a rotating wire wheel to remove snow, odds are that the sealer was applied over a contaminated surface. IE dust and dirt.
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

At least they cant say he didnt scrape is to bare blacktop!I'm guessing the guy who coated it didnt use a blower before he applied?


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, the scraping of the blade can scrape it down to the asphalt on the higher spots where contact pressure is focused on smaller bands, just abrasion so to speak. No different from a shovel, really. It shouldn't be peeling or anything, though. Sunlight wears it off, car tires wear it off, and darn straight a snowplow is gonna wear it off. That's why we have to do it every two years. Hell, some people in my neighborhood do it EVERY year. Nothing your friend can do short of not plowing the driveway. If they try to stick your buddy with a re-sealing bill, it sounds like a drop-and-warn account. Let them shovel it themselves and still watch it wear off. My two cents.


----------



## SDM Landscaping (Jan 20, 2003)

hey i'm a newb but i can stand in on this one. I have a Blawnox Sealing machine too. The only way sealer should peal is if its applied in cold weather where it didnt adhear to the blacktop, or if it was applied over a dusty surface. The dust and dirt between prevents the two from joining and it will peal up with a kick of the boot no to mention a plow. The guy should call the company who sealed it and complain to them. If they are a quality firm they should come out and fix it or seal everything again for a discounted price. Its a high profit business, its no skin off their back to do alittle extra cause they messed up the first time.
I hope this helps and i'm glad to share my knowledge of the topic
thanks
Scott


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Scott,i did a lot of blacktopping in my municipality days and was wondering what you use for sealer on a commercial level,i'm guessing its better than home depot etc.,you also stated high profit,this stuff is cheap?just curious,thanks


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

On a lot of my paved drives the rough ones I scrape the sealer off the little ridges/bumps turning it from black to a sorta gray, just like the roads. No one has complained (except for the lady last year I dropped becasue of that). Plowing & scraping to the blacktop 20 or so times a year will do that. Driveways sould be resealed every couple years, unfortunatly most people don't bother with the maintnence & wonder why it cracks up. Or drive on it right after it's been sealed. 
This is something I've always wanted to learn more about & possibly add on / get into one day.


----------



## Crazygator (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDM Landscaping _
> *The only way sealer should peal is if its applied in cold weather where it didnt adhear to the blacktop, or if it was applied over a dusty surface. The dust and dirt between prevents the two from joining and it will peal up with a kick of the boot no to mention a plow. *


I agree 100%. I have worked with a guy that seals blacktop as well. A plow should not be able to peel it up. He probably was given what we are finding down here, the "Razor coat" bid too. Which means a very thin coat all watered down and wont last any time. This also falls under the lowball and no quality scrub area too.

And like others have said, maybe it was sprayed down on dirty and unpreped pavement. It falls under the warrenty of the sealer guys, not the plow guys!

We always take steel brooms, metal scrapers and Little Wonders or Billy Goat blowers to totally clean off the area.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

old cracked sealer will peel up over time.the sealer tends to peel up at the cracks then over time of plowing it slowly peels it up.its happened to me.thats why i don't cover driveway damage


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

thanks alot but the drive is not that bad it still looks new an everything what a joke!


----------



## mowmannnn (Sep 6, 2002)

My Grandma's driveway is blacktop and is rather scraped up from my snowplow. I told her we would have it re-sealed this summer, because I will have my U-Edge on for next year! What is a good product to re-seal with? Any suggestions?


----------



## Crazygator (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lee Mendenhall _
> *What is a good product to re-seal with? Any suggestions? *


I would suggest hiring someone to spray it. It goes on much more even and usually isnt to expensive. Average drives here run from $100-$150.

Spraying is so much better. Just my thoughts.

But if you just have to do it, see if you have someone around there that sells Star Seal. Thats what my friend uses.


----------



## mowmannnn (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I don'y know brand names, but stay away from the glossy black stuff. It doesn't hold up well and is extremely slippery when wet.

My friend (with the Oshkosh) does sealcoating and his sealer is flat black and has sand mixed in for traction. My mom had her driveway done and it held up for 4 to 5 years. I'll find out the name for you.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Arc Burn _
> *Scott,i did a lot of blacktopping in my municipality days and was wondering what you use for sealer on a commercial level,i'm guessing its better than home depot etc.,you also stated high profit,this stuff is cheap?just curious,thanks *


MAC 52

Let's just say $10 can bring you $100

For the thread, what wore off was the thin coat that was applied.

He shaved off the high spots, and these people are cheap.

This is one of those defective clauses you need to add to your contratcs. If you wear off the sealer and leave some white spots in it, it's a defective driveway.


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

what can my buddy do to get out of paying for this drive because when you call one of the paving co. around here they first ask if they did the work and then you tell them no they all have differnt things to say like yea it will scrape off or no it shouldnt and there is no happy medium also what kind of contract should he be writing up for next year to not be responsable for this 


thank you very much


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Snow removal can show signs of wear on pavemen. We are *Not* responsable for pavement wear, nor damages to uneven pavement, poor or broken pavment conditions.

The undersigned have acknolaged(sp) all terms and conditions of said company, and have singed off any liability of these terms and conditions.

Dump customer, and/or tell them he is not at fault. He can get sued but it is unlikey he will loose.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

im a driveway sealer 

I know this thread was posted a while ago, but just thought you might still want to know why that happened.

theres few reasons. 
1 ) the last time the driveway was sealed, it might have been sealed using an acrylic sealer or water based. If the same driveway was ever in the past ( 1 - 2 years ) sealed with an oil based sealer, then the new one would come off easily. Acrylic or water based does not stick to oil based & vise versa.
We always make sure we ask before we seal a driveway what the previous coating was,,, if they dont know,,,, it must get a 3500 psi wash before i seal. otherwise they'll trace it in the house on a really hot day.

2 ) second reason,,, sealer takes a full 30 days to cure, at times, homeowners like to seal the drive right before winter to achieve a protection barrier & a rich black look which attracts the suns and makes snow melt easily. 
If the sealer doesnt have 30 days to cure or penetrate & or the weather doesnt stay above 10 - 12 degrees overnight for the first few days,,, that seal coating will never stick properly.

3) finally,,, when they sealed it,,, they may have used oil based ( most common ) however the pavement might have been damp or wet,, and sealer will only attach if dry 100%.

those are a few reason why a driveway would peel,,, regularly plowing a sealed surface might scratch or leave scrape marks or even as we know carve the driveway,,,,, but sealer,,, when applied properly should for no reason at all, ever peel. there was a mistake made by whom ever sealed that surface.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Sealer People;670283 said:


> I know this thread was posted a while ago


i think 51/2 years ago is a little more than awhile


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

seems like resently alot of old threads have been dug up . get a life man

JR


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Meh.... he answered some questions, old or not, I read the whole thread.. and I learned a thing or two... so I didn't mind....


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks derek ,,,, i figured,,, driveways & sealer are 2 things I know lot about ( 17 years worth ) so why not give my 2 cents.

Hey,,,, I still love the truck in your profile picture, that must be the nicest truck ive seen in years.

good job !


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

derek I want to buy that truck off you. its gorgeous !!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

derekbroerse;670832 said:


> Meh.... he answered some questions, old or not, I read the whole thread.. and I learned a thing or two... so I didn't mind....


x2............


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. Some time in the next two weeks or so I need to (finally) reassemble the interior and running boards, then get it to an exhaust shop (full stainless duals). It's been wearing a fresh coat of black paint for a year and hasn't left the shop... :S

I'll be posting pix when its finally done. Stay tuned.


----------

